# [SOLVED] Problem podczas proby aktuzlizacji portage

## Dzanar

Witam.

Mam problem podczas instalacji systemu. Otoz chcialem zainstalowac gentoo 2008.0. Sciaglem ze strony gentoo obraz mini. Zbootowalem z niego system. Utworzylem partycje oczywiscie. Sciaglem z nastepujacych mijsc potrezbne pliki

```

http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/releases/amd64/2008.0/stages/stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/releases/snapshots/2008.0/portage-2008.0.tar.bz2

```

Ale niestety doszedlem do miejsca gdzie nalezalo wydac polecenie emerge --sync. Po jego wykonaniu wyskoczyl komunikat ze powinienem zaktualizowac portage, jednak podczas proby aktualizacji wyskakuje blad:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-perl/Locale-gettext" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1" [ebuild])

```

Probowalem tez podac wersje: emerge  =portage-2.1.7.17

Jednak tez nie poskutkowalo

```

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook. 

```

Niestety nie moge sobie poradzic z tym problemem  :Sad:  Szukalem czegos an ten temat w podreczniku gentoo w googlach i na tym forum jednak niestety nic nie znalazlem  :Sad:  Widzialem ze ktos mial tutaj tez taki problem jednak nie bylo podanego rozwiazania. Czy ktos moglby mi pomoc?Last edited by Dzanar on Tue Mar 30, 2010 3:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzyles stage z 2008 roku, jest tam strasznie sucharowe portage ktore nie ogarnia EAPI2. Daj sobie spokoj z polskimi mirrorami, masakra.

----------

## Dzanar

Mhm. To skad najlepiej pobrac stage3 i snapshota?

----------

## p1c2u

Raczę się nie zgodzić z użytkownikiem @SlashBeast. Polskie mirrory są tak samo aktualne jak reszta na całym świecie (patrz: The status of Gentoo Linux mirrors). Po prostu @Dzanar skorzystałeś ze starego releasu 2008. Na serwerze masz wersję 10.1 która jest najnowsza. Jest również coś takiego jak current-stage3 i current-iso, które wskazują aktualne obrazy iso i stage3. Podobnie się ma ze snapshotami gdzie masz portage-latest.tar.bz2 i to jest link do aktualnego snapshota.

----------

## Dzanar

Dzieki za odpowiedz wlasnie ide sprawdzic  :Wink:  i Dam znac co i jak.

EDIT: Dziekuje za pomoc  :Wink:  instalacja poszla dalej  :Wink: 

----------

## kupusc

 *p1c2u wrote:*   

> Raczę się nie zgodzić z użytkownikiem @SlashBeast. Polskie mirrory są tak samo aktualne jak reszta na całym świecie (patrz: The status of Gentoo Linux mirrors). Po prostu @Dzanar skorzystałeś ze starego releasu 2008. Na serwerze masz wersję 10.1 która jest najnowsza. Jest również coś takiego jak current-stage3 i current-iso, które wskazują aktualne obrazy iso i stage3. Podobnie się ma ze snapshotami gdzie masz portage-latest.tar.bz2 i to jest link do aktualnego snapshota.

 

No dobra, ale co w przypadku, gdy przywróciłem stan kompa sprzed 1.5 roku  :Smile:  (z obrazów dysków). Chcę uaktualnić system i kupa - portage się nie updatuje bo portage jest nieaktualny  :Sad: . Instalować od zera to hańba. Musi być jakiś inny sposób.

----------

